# Correction!! From Panic to Power



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok I recommended the wrong book to a bunch of people. I did have the right author though so hopefully if any of you looked for it you figured it out.

The book is From Panic to Power by Lucinda Bassett.

NOT Power Over Panic by some other lady. I don't know if her book is any good cuz I've never read it.

From Panic to Power is great to read if you have anxiety or panic disorder, or if you are a negative thinker. Lucinda talks about thought-replacement, what-if thinking, etc.

Check it out.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... ce&s=books


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

hey peace dove

i will have a look at that do you know any other good books or good shops for that matter about books with dp/dr i cant find any information anywhere


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Lisa,

"From Panic to Power" doesn't really talk about DP. I think it briefly mentions the feelings of unreality people experience during a panic attack. But that it's just a symptom that passes. It is very helpful for dealing with anxiety and panic attacks though.

I have had the same problem as you trying to find books on DP. They are rare. I found one called "The Stranger in the Mirror" by Marlene Steinberg. I read this a long time ago... not sure if I finished the whole thing. I remember it explained the different types of dissociative disorders and their causes, but not so much info on being a patient dealing with them.

Then there's the books by Janine Baker, a moderator on this site if you didn't know. I haven't read these cuz I can't find them in the stores around here so I'll have to order them online which I haven't got around to doing yet. They are called "Tales From a Thousand and One Freudian Nights" and "Unraveling: The Patient -to- Patient Guide Through a Nervous Breakdown." I have seen them recommended here by several people on the site.

You can find all these on amazon.com.

If you click on this link http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... ce&s=books and then scroll down to explore similar items it lists a whole bunch of books that sound interesting. Let me know if you find anything good.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

(disclaimer ~ THIS IS MY OWN OPINION)

Lucinda Bassett is a snake oil saleswitch and a greedy bad word that starts with a C. anyone who has stayed up after 3am and seen her infomercials (like me), and have forked out 420 bones for her worthless tapes (like me), will find this out real fast. This wench should be ashamed of herself cashing in on others misery.


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

LMAO @ sleepngbeauty--Wow what a way with words you have. I didn't shell out the bones but even though her infomerc. helped me feel better couple times just by sheer being able to relate to the ppl in it---I could tell there was somethin fishy about Lucinda..she may have started out with good intentions years ago but I see her the same way you do now, and it IS shameful to take advantage of the vulnerable and desperate, I 100% agree with that. All that being said, insert disclaimer here that this is my opinion only and so on,
---Jake


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't think I've seen her infomercials...

I wanted to buy her tapes, but I was jobless and couldn't afford them at the time. I guess it's a good thing considering they seem to have sucked so bad.

Then again I think the book is really helpful though. If you don't want to give the woman money Lisa, try checking it out from the library.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

i wish i could find some affordable books im a single mum on benefits and i cant afford the ones ive seen on amazon ( i think) anyway i know most of you may say look in the library but to be honest they are a load of crap lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

